# First time watching Robin Hood in years. (Zootopia refrences)



## Ryuchanwings (Apr 1, 2016)

I love this movie so much.  XD  I think this is when I started loving foxes so much.  When I was..... fooour?  How old is this movie anyways.....

So, is we bring Zootopia into this, we have some things to consider.  Are Reptiles and Avians evolved as well as mammals in that world?  And if Robin Hood is linked to Zootopia, then how did rabbit and fox relations backslide?  Because Robin and Maid Marian get along just fine with the rabbit family.

And another question; Rabbit multiplication.  With that many bunnies, HOW THE HECK DO THEY MANAGE TO STAY UP IN PRODUCTION FOR FOOD??  I know it's a cartoon and you shouldn't think on it too hard, but these things do come to mind.... Unless they've perfected underground food growth....  In tiered formation....

Or if the world is larger than earth, that might make sense....


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

All I know is that there were hints that other animals exist in zootopia, that's all I know


----------



## TheKC (Apr 1, 2016)

I didn't think Robin Hood was linked to Zootopia? At least what I know of. I know there might have been some inspiration from it. 

I would like to know where the birds and reptiles are too.


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I didn't think Robin Hood was linked to Zootopia? At least what I know of. I know there might have been some inspiration from it.
> 
> I would like to know where the birds and reptiles are too.


 Ye


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 1, 2016)

I can't say yes, as reptilians do not exist (YES! No more Leafy!), but Tumblr......Tumblr is.....interesting.


----------

